# Romagnoli o Skriniar?



## 7vinte (7 Novembre 2018)

Alessio Romagnoli o Milan Skriniar? Chi preferite? A mio parere sono fortissimi entrambi, due futuri campioni, ma ad oggi forse 3 meglio l'interista.


----------



## sacchino (7 Novembre 2018)

Per la Nazionale Italiana Romagnoli tutta la vita


----------



## Pit96 (7 Novembre 2018)

Perché confrontare il nostro nuovo attaccante con il difensore dell'Inter? 

A parte gli scherzi, non posso esprimermi perché vedo pochissime partite dell'Inter


----------



## Roccoro (7 Novembre 2018)

è come quando si faceva il confronto: meglio Bonucci o Chiellini? 2 ottimi difensori, che si completano a vicenda.
Bisogna dire che il nostro "Skriniar" è Caldara (ho votato Romagnoli comunque, il CAPITANO non lo si paragona con nessuno)


----------



## Cantastorie (7 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Alessio Romagnoli o Milan Skriniar? Chi preferite? A mio parere sono fortissimi entrambi, due futuri campioni, ma ad oggi forse 3 meglio l'interista.



Bella battaglia, stessa età, se non erro stessa altezza. Piú elegante l'italiano, più "strapotente" il secondo. Io preferisco Romagnoli, perché in difesa trovo sia più "particolare" essere quel tipo di giocatore.


----------



## Jino (7 Novembre 2018)

Romagnoli giocatori di intelligenza superiore, Skriniar giocatore molto più fisico...io scelgo sempre il giocatore intelligente...


----------



## Molenko (7 Novembre 2018)

Scelgo Skriniar, semplicemente perchè adoro quel tipo di difensore. Comunque anche Alessietto sta diventando uno dei primi in Italia.


----------



## bmb (7 Novembre 2018)

Dai su, lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Novembre 2018)

Skriniar in marcatura è molto meglio, Romagnoli lo batte in impostazione e tecnica. Si completerebbero bene credo.


----------



## Heaven (7 Novembre 2018)

Difficile dire chi sia più forte, di sicuro Romagnoli non lo scambierei per Skriniar


----------



## koti (7 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Alessio Romagnoli o Milan Skriniar? Chi preferite? A mio parere sono fortissimi entrambi, due futuri campioni, ma ad oggi forse 3 meglio l'interista.



Skriniar perchè è nettamente superiore nell'1 vs 1.


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Novembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Alessio Romagnoli o Milan Skriniar? Chi preferite? A mio parere sono fortissimi entrambi, due futuri campioni, ma ad oggi forse 3 meglio l'interista.



Concordo. L'interista ha difficoltà a leggere le palle lunghe, ma nell'1vs1 è molto forte. L'opposto per Romagnoli. Il Milanista è più pulito, mentre skriniar è decisamente "ruvido" come difensore.
Voto Romagnogli sia per fede, ma anche perché ha uno stile più adatto al Milan, ma skriniar è un ottimo difensore, e l'inter ha fatto un grande acquisto l'anno scorso.


----------



## MarcoG (7 Novembre 2018)

Romagnoli tutta la vita. Considerate anche l'ambiente in cui giocano e che l'inter è quadra più fisica che solo per questo offre maggiore copertura e dinamismo davanti la difesa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Novembre 2018)

Al momento l'interista è più pronto


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Romagnoli giocatori di intelligenza superiore, Skriniar giocatore molto più fisico...io scelgo sempre il giocatore intelligente...



Concordo, secondo me Caldara tra un po' sará nostro Skriniar.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Novembre 2018)

Valutando il difensore, al momento skriniar mi sembra più forte. A romagnoli ho sempre imputato problemi nella marcatura e nell’1vs1. Lo scorsa metà sembrava improvvisamente avesse iniziato a risolvere questi problemi, ma quest’anno invece sono nuovamente usciti fuori. Diciamo che rispetto ai mostri sacri che abbiamo avuto come centrali, il nostro sarebbe stato un po’ come Nava (esagero, ma non troppo se valutiamo in quale contesto e con quali compagni giocava).


----------



## rivotto (8 Novembre 2018)

Ahimè è più forte Skriniar. Non che mi lamenti del nostro sia chiaro, però lo hanno preso facilmente quando potevamo prenderlo pure noi al posto di Musacchio.


----------



## juventino (12 Novembre 2018)

Sono più o meno allo stesso livello, ma con qualche differenza: Romagnoli ha maggiore grinta, carisma e personalità, ma ogni tanto pecca in piccole cose importanti (come prendere gialli inutili per esuberanza), mentre Skriniar dimostra maggiore affidabilità in generale. Ad oggi preferisco lo slovacco, ma in futuro potrei cambiare idea.


----------

